# s14 suspension on s13



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

you think that the s14 control arms and misc. equipment will fit on the s13...i know that the s14 hasd longer arms and what not but thats y i want it for the wider track...so any one think it will fit?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nope. not without some serious modification. Some bits fit but most of them dont.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

joel y wouldn't it work?...can't u take the s14 arm and atachments and put it on the s13, isn't that how u can do a 5 lug conversion? or did i read eveything wrong and if i did i am a :dumbass:


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> joel y wouldn't it work?...can't u take the s14 arm and atachments and put it on the s13, isn't that how u can do a 5 lug conversion? or did i read eveything wrong and if i did i am a :dumbass:


No brodda, the 5 lug conversion consists of swapping out the stock 4-lug wheel hubs for stock S14 ones.....two totally different parts.... And for the record, i would think it's safe to say that pretty much no S14 susppension parts will fit onto the S13.

-Alex B.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

oh i didn't think the suspension just the control arms...well i am a :dumbass:


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> oh i didn't think the suspension just the control arms...well i am a :dumbass:


No brodda, not a dumbass....just needed the right answer.... There is a very strong aftermarket support for S13 suspension components....check out tanabe's products... pretty sweet stuff..... 
Suspension Components :cheers: :thumbup: 

-Alex B.


----------

